# NC house, barn, 8 acres



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice house on almost 8 acres near Hickory, NC
2-stall barn, pasture, paddock
fruit trees, berries
additional field not in use
partly wooded, with creek
MLS #21666


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a beautiful place. Just a bit more than I would want to spend, though it sure looks like it's worth it.


----------

